# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Εποχή του Υδρογόνου

## spyropap

Είναι ολοφάνερο πως οι κρατικοί μηχανισμοί και οι κυβερνήσεις σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την αλλαγή του ενεργειακού μοντέλου,
 αλλά απλώς επιδρούν σπασμωδικά στις όποιες πιέσεις των ψηφοφόρων φορολογούμενων πολιτών τους.
 Οι κυβερνήσεις ανησυχούν περισσότερο μήπως χάσουν πολύτιμα έσοδα από τη φορολόγηση του πετρελαίου και λιγότερο για την καταστροφή του περιβάλλοντος ή για το οικονομικό κόστος που επωμίζονται οι κατώτερες εισοδηματικά τάξεις, υποχρεωμένες να καταναλώνουν το ακριβοπληρωμένο πετρέλαιο που τους πουλάνε μονοπωλιακά.
 Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα ήθελαν να έχει ο καθένας μας κι από μια ιδιωτική δεξαμενή Υδρογόνου στην αυλή του σπιτιού του.
 Όχι τόσο για λόγους ασφάλειας, αλλά επειδή αντιλαμβάνονται το               «τεχνικό πρόβλημα» της συλλογής φόρων από ένα ανεξέλεγκτο ιδιωτικό δίκτυο παραγωγής και χρήσης Υδρογόνου ή κάποιας άλλης μορφής ενέργειας που θα παράγεται «κατ’οίκον».
-
 Και για τα κράτη και για το πετρελαϊκό σύμπλεγμα συμφερόντων  η τεχνολογία Ελεύθερης Ενέργειας αποτελεί το χειρότερο εφιάλτη τους,
καθώς απειλεί τον απόλυτο έλεγχο και την εκμετάλλευση που ασκούν στους πολίτες-καταναλωτές τους. Γι αυτούς η Ελεύθερη Ενέργεια
αποτελεί κίνδυνο, επειδή οδηγεί στην αποσταθεροποίηση του συγκεντρωτικού συστήματος ελέγχου που έχουν εγκαθιδρύσει εδώ και δεκαετίες.

 Όμως η ανθρωπότητα δεν έχει πλέον την πολυτέλεια να βασίζεται σ΄ένα απαρχαιωμένο ενεργειακό μοντέλο.
 Χρειάζονται επειγόντως ένα νέο αποκεντρωτικό ενεργειακό μοντέλο στο οποίο το Υδρογόνο θα παίζει βασικό ρόλο.
 Σε πείσμα των πολέμιων της ενεργειακής απελευθέρωσης δεκάδες χιλίαδες άνθρωποι προετοιμάζουν εδώ και τουλάχιστον
δύο δεκαετίες την πολιτική και το τεχνολογικό υπόβαθρο για ένα ενεργειακό σύστημα βασισμένο στο συχνότερο στοιχείο του σύμπαντος.
 Όλοι τους μιλούν με ενθουσιασμό για την έλευση της νέας εποχής
 του Υδρογόνου. Το ζήτημα όμως είναι οι καταναλωτές να αγοράζουν
Υδρογόνο από τα πρατήρια του μέλλοντος ή να το παρασκευάζουν μόνοι τους; 
 Θα οδηγηθούμε και πάλι σ΄ένα συγκεντρωτικό ενεργειακό μοντέλο με βάση το Υδρογόνο ή  μήπως η «Εποχή του Υδρογόνου» θα οδηγήσει την ανθρωπότητα σε μια πρωτόγνωρη ενεργειακή αποκέντρωση;
 -
Απόσπασμα από Ελεύθερη Ενέργεια η επόμενη πλανητική επανάσταση
- Γιώργος Στάμκος – Εκδόσεις ΑΡΧΕΤΥΠΟ

Παρακαλώ αυτό το θέμα δεν είναι για πλάκα – θέλουμε τοποθετήσεις με φ.ουσία.

----------


## cloud_constructor

Ειναι απλο το τι θα κανουν: Βενζιναδικα? Υδρογοναδικα.. απλα τα πραγματα ,, θα πεταξουν εκει κ ενα νομο που θα απαγορευει την παρανομη παρασκευη καυσιμων στο σπιτι για λογους ασφαλειας κ τελος ιστοριας. κοινως το πουλο το ονειρο της δωρεαν μετακινησης με home made καυσιμα.

Το μοναδικο που μπορει να γινε για να μη μπορουν να το "ελενξουν" ειναι τα ηλεκτρικα οχηματα ... Φυσικα μη ξεχναμε οτι και εκει μπορουν ανετα να ανεβασουν την τιμη του ρευματος μιας κ θα σου πουν : " μα δε χαλας βενζινη" .

Και παλι και αυτα να μη γινουν τι νομιζεις , οτι ετσι αφορολογιτα θα κυκλοφορεις?Τελη κυκλοφοριας κτλ.. 

Οποτε στην ουσια ολοι θα εινα χαρουμενοι , και το περιβαλον , και  τα κρατη ... ολοι εκτος απο τον καταναλωτη (ιδιως στην ελλαδα)

----------


## Falax

Ρε παιδιά εδώ έχουν φτιάξει αυτοκίνητα που λειτουργούν με συμπιεσμένο αέρα... με αυτονομία +700χλμ. και με τιμή πολύ λογική, μόλις 3500€... Τι να λέει! Είναι απλό, δεν θέλουν να μην εξαρτάσαι από αυτούς :Cursing: !!! Κάντε καμιά παραγγελία μήπως πάμε μπροστά!!!

Υ.Γ. Σπύρο τραγούδι δεν έχει σε αυτό το θέμα;;;

----------


## Falax

Πάρτε και την ιστοσελίδα
http://www.mdi.lu/english/oneflowair.php

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Και απλά θα *κάψουμε* ρεύμα , για να γεμίσουμε το κομπρεσέρ ...  ωραία λύση .. πλάκα με κάνετε ..

----------


## aeonios

Διαβάζοντας το ωραίο άρθρο φαίνεται πως χρειαζόμαστε πρώτα να αλλάξουμε τους κρατικούς μηχανισμούς και μετά όλα θα ακολουθήσουν.

----------


## H3

> Ρε παιδιά εδώ έχουν φτιάξει αυτοκίνητα που λειτουργούν με συμπιεσμένο αέρα... με αυτονομία +700χλμ. και με τιμή πολύ λογική, μόλις 3500€... Τι να λέει! Είναι απλό, δεν θέλουν να μην εξαρτάσαι από αυτούς!!! Κάντε καμιά παραγγελία μήπως πάμε μπροστά!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. Σπύρο τραγούδι δεν έχει σε αυτό το θέμα;;;



Αυτο το πραγμα απεχει πολυ απο το να ειναι αυτοκινητο ,εκτος αυτου στο site λεει

Two minutes refillMono-energy compressed-air in city, dual-energy on roadZero Pollution with mono-energy, 30g of CO2 with dual-energy900Km road range with dual-energy, 100Km with mono-energy Car body monoblock made in fiberglass and external chassis for safety
μονο 100 χλμ με τον αερα ,μεσα στην πολη φυσικα ,ενοειτται βεβαια οτι η συμπιεση του αερα δεν ειναι τσαμπα ,θες ρευμα για αυτο 
Για να πιασει την μεγιστη εμβελεια θελει και ΒΕΝΖΙΝΗ για να δουλευει και ο κινητηρας που εχει μεσα

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

Η παραγωγή υδρογόνου πώς θα γίνεται?
Αν γίνεται με ηλεκτρική ενέργεια, άνθρακες ο θησαυρός, εκτός κι ααν χρησιμοποιούνται για την παραγωγή του φωτοβολταικά συστήματα.
Πάντως υπάρχει η πατέντα με κινητήρα υδρογόνου που θα είναι στην εσωτερική πλευρά της ρόδας 
μαζί με το σύστημα μετάδοσης, και το δισκόφρενο.θα μπορεί ένα αυτοκίνητο να έχει δύο ή τέσσερις κινητηρες.
Έτσι ο χώρος του κινητήρα μπροστά ή πίσω θα είναι ελύθερος για άλλες χρήσεις και το βάρος επίσης θα είναι μικρότερο.

----------


## spyropap

Μα τι λέτε? Γράφει πουθενά στο θέμα για φουσκωτές βαρκούλες, αμαξάκια με τρόμπα και εικονικές ρόδες που περιέχουν αμάξι ?

 Το θέμα είναι Ξεκάθαρο. Είσαστε έτοιμοι να περάσετε στην εποχή του Υδρογόνου ?
 Να το γράψω ποιο απλά. Θέλετε αυτόνομο σύστημα παραγωγής κατ’οίκον ενέργειας ή
θέλετε με κάθε κλικ σε διακόπτη να πληρώνεται την πονηριά των γερμανών ?

 Και βέβαια το υπέδαφος είναι γεμάτο λιγνίτη (που με νέας τεχνολογίας φίλτρα που κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε
να αναπτύξει και να εφαρμόσει) θα είναι για πολλά χρόνια βασική πηγή ενέργειας της Ελλάδας.

 Κάθε ανανεώσιμη πηγή ενέργειας έχει κάτι να προσφέρει ακόμα και σαν εφαρμογή μιας ιδέας (σύνθεση).

 Το ποιά πηγή ενέργειας θέλουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε είναι το ζητούμενο.
 Προφανώς την ποιο οικολογική και οικονομική θα έπρεπε να σκεφτούμε.

 Εάν είχαμε αξιοποιήσει τις λαμπρές ιδέες/μυαλά του τόπου ίσως ήμασταν καλύτερα.

 Θα έπρεπε να μπορούμε να ψηφίζουμε για τέτοια σημαντικά θέματα.

 Ποιός είναι ευχαριστημένος που στο λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ πληρώνουμε όχι μόνο ακριβό ρεύμα
αλλά και κάθε αργόσχολο που δεν προσφέρει.

 Και αφού γίνεται διαφήμιση κάποιοι πέρασαν στην εποχή του Υγραέριου. Και αυτό καλό.

Είμαι στην εποχή του Υδρογόνου.

----------


## H3

> Μα τι λέτε? Γράφει πουθενά στο θέμα για φουσκωτές βαρκούλες, αμαξάκια με τρόμπα και εικονικές ρόδες που περιέχουν αμάξι ?
> 
>  Το θέμα είναι Ξεκάθαρο. Είσαστε έτοιμοι να περάσετε στην εποχή του Υδρογόνου ?
>  Να το γράψω ποιο απλά. Θέλετε αυτόνομο σύστημα παραγωγής κατ’οίκον ενέργειας ή
> θέλετε με κάθε κλικ σε διακόπτη να πληρώνεται την πονηριά των γερμανών ?
> 
>  Και βέβαια το υπέδαφος είναι γεμάτο λιγνίτη (που με νέας τεχνολογίας φίλτρα που κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε
> να αναπτύξει και να εφαρμόσει) θα είναι για πολλά χρόνια βασική πηγή ενέργειας της Ελλάδας.
> 
> ...



Για να περασουμε ατομικα  στην εποχη του υδρογονου θα πρεπει να λυσουμε τα προβληματα ασφαλειας σχετικα με αυτο το πολυ ευφλεκτο αεριο 
Προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει η ιδεα  (και ουτε προκειται να το επιτρεψω εαν καποιος ειναι διπλα μου )  να εχει καποιος  στο σπιτι του  "αυτονομες συσκευες παραγωγης υδρογονου " και να κανει πειραματα ο οποιοδηποτε  με την παραγωγη υδρογονου  ,για να μην πληρωνει στους πονηρους γερμανους.
Η αξιοποιοηση καθε ανενεωσιμης πηγης ενεργειας δεν πρεπει να ειναι αυτοσκοπος ,και αντιδραση στο κατεστημενο ,αλλα πρεπει να εχει πλονεκτηματα και πρακτικες εφαρμογες

----------


## navar

αν βάζω γιαγιάδες / παπούδες / ανηψάκια /ξαδερφάκια  να βαράνε όλη μέρα τρόμπα , υπάρχει πιθανότητα να γλιτώσω το compressair?

----------


## Πετρος Πετριδης

> Για να περασουμε ατομικα  στην εποχη του υδρογονου θα πρεπει να λυσουμε τα προβληματα ασφαλειας σχετικα με αυτο το πολυ ευφλεκτο αεριο



 Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι ακίνδυνο εκτός κι αν αναμιχθεί με αέρα οπότε γίνεται το λεγόμενο ''κροτούν αέριον'' και αν αναφλεγεί εκρήγνυται.

----------


## spyropap

Ενδιαφέρουσα η θέση σου για επικινδυνότητα. Πρέπει να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι είναι επικίνδυνο να βρίσκεσαι κοντά σε αποθηκευμένα καύσιμα.
Με αυτή την λογική δεν θα έπρεπε να βγαίνεις από το σπίτι σου.
Πρόσεξε μην αγοράσεις ξανά γκαζάκι για τον καφέ – είναι το ίδιο επικίνδυνο με την γεννήτρια Υδρογόνου.
Το  Υγραέριο δεν είναι το ίδιο επικίνδυνο? Η βενζίνη δεν προκαλεί αναφλέξεις και εκρήξεις όταν υπάρχει ατύχημα?

Θα έπρεπε λοιπόν να λέμε μην ρίχνετε μπουκάλια με βενζίνη είναι επικίνδυνο. Μην σκάτε γκαζάκια είναι επικίνδυνο.
Ε ναι λοιπόν το λέμε όποιος είναι ανεγκέφαλος να μην κάνει όλα αυτά, μην χαλάς αυτό που δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις.

Ένα ακόμα. Μην διαμαρτύρεσαι για το σκοτάδι, άναψε μια λάμπα LED.

Εε εσείς εκεί που κάνετε τρόμπα, σταματήστε αμέσως είναι επικίνδυνο μπορεί να σκάσει απ την πίεση J

----------


## H3

> Ενδιαφέρουσα η θέση σου για επικινδυνότητα. Πρέπει να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι είναι επικίνδυνο να βρίσκεσαι κοντά σε αποθηκευμένα καύσιμα.
> Με αυτή την λογική δεν θα έπρεπε να βγαίνεις από το σπίτι σου.
> Πρόσεξε μην αγοράσεις ξανά γκαζάκι για τον καφέ – είναι το ίδιο επικίνδυνο με την γεννήτρια Υδρογόνου.
> Το  Υγραέριο δεν είναι το ίδιο επικίνδυνο? Η βενζίνη δεν προκαλεί αναφλέξεις και εκρήξεις όταν υπάρχει ατύχημα?
> 
> Θα έπρεπε λοιπόν να λέμε μην ρίχνετε μπουκάλια με βενζίνη είναι επικίνδυνο. Μην σκάτε γκαζάκια είναι επικίνδυνο.
> Ε ναι λοιπόν το λέμε όποιος είναι ανεγκέφαλος να μην κάνει όλα αυτά, μην χαλάς αυτό που δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις.
> 
> Ένα ακόμα. Μην διαμαρτύρεσαι για το σκοτάδι, άναψε μια λάμπα LED.
> ...



Μην κανεις οτι δεν καταλαβαινεις ,ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν φτιαχνει σπιτι του Υγραερειο ,βενζινη  με ιδιοκατασκευες και πατεντες ,τα παιρνει ετοιμα και συσκευασμενα ,  και παλυ ομως ακομα και ετσι συμβαινουν ατυχηματα ,και ΝΑΙ ΔΕΝ παιρνω γκαζακια γιατι ειναι επικινδυνα ,ΟΥΤΕ και εχω βενζινη για το αμαξι μου  ΜΕΣΑ στο σπιτι μου  γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο και αυτο ,και εαν γινει κατι  επειδη μενω σε πολυκατοικια ΔΕΝ θα καω μονο ,εγω αλλα πιθανως και ΑΛΛΟΙ 
Εσυ μπορεις να παιζεις στο σπιτι σου με υγραερια ,ουρανια ,  υδρογονα κτλ και να το παιζεις τρελλος επιστημων ,δικο σου το θεμα ,αλλα οταν νιωθω εγω οτι απο αυτα  πιθανον κινδυνευω τοτε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε αφησω να τα κανεις αυτα διπλα στο σπιτι μου .
Δεν εχω λαμπες LED ,εχω σοβαροτερα προβληματα να λυσω  απο το να ασχοληθω με LED.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

http://library.tee.gr/digital/m1955/...venetsanos.pdf

----------


## Falax

> Και απλά θα *κάψουμε* ρεύμα , για να γεμίσουμε το κομπρεσέρ ...  ωραία λύση .. πλάκα με κάνετε ..



 Η βενζίνη, ο λιγνίτης και όλα τα συναφή είναι ρυπογόνα... Αν παράγουμε καθαρό ρεύμα τότε έχουμε ένα πολύ καθαρό όχημα με τρελή αυτονομία... Άρα καλύτερο για το περιβάλλον. 




> Αυτο το πραγμα απεχει πολυ απο το να ειναι αυτοκινητο ,εκτος αυτου στο site λεει
> 
> 
> Two minutes refillMono-energy compressed-air in city, dual-energy on roadZero Pollution with mono-energy, 30g of CO2 with dual-energy900Km road range with dual-energy, 100Km with mono-energy Car body monoblock made in fiberglass and external chassis for safety
> 
> μονο 100 χλμ με τον αερα ,μεσα στην πολη φυσικα ,ενοειτται βεβαια οτι η συμπιεση του αερα δεν ειναι τσαμπα ,θες ρευμα για αυτο 
> Για να πιασει την μεγιστη εμβελεια θελει και ΒΕΝΖΙΝΗ για να δουλευει και ο κινητηρας που εχει μεσα



 Γιατί το υδρογόνο εσύ περιμένεις να το παράγεις στην οικία σου και θα είναι και τζάμπα... Δεν νομίζω... Και για την μεγάλη εμβέλεια, δλδ τα 900χλμ τα κάνει με καύσιμα που ένα παπί κάνει 50χλμ... ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ διαφορά!!!




> αν βάζω γιαγιάδες / παπούδες / ανηψάκια /ξαδερφάκια  να βαράνε όλη μέρα τρόμπα , υπάρχει πιθανότητα να γλιτώσω το compressair?



Δεν το γλυτώνεις με τίποτα!!!


Επίσης να παραθέσω πως αυτό δεν το αντιπαραβάλω για να αντισταθώ ενάντια στην εποχή του υδρογόνου... Αυτό που θέλω να τονίσω είναι ότι λύσεις υπάρχουν πολλές και λαμπρά μυαλά που γεννούν μεγάλες ιδέες αλλά μας έχουν βάλει σε ένα τριπάκι που το λένε βενζίνη και σου λένε ότι δεν μπορείς να ζήσεις χωρίς αυτή. Αλλά διαψεύδονται άσχημα όπως με το αυτοκίνητο αυτό που είναι ικανό να κάνει φοβερές ταχύτητες μόνο με αέρα και ελάχιστη βενζίνη. Τώρα θα μου πείτε "Ρε συ εδώ λέμε να μην καίμε βενζίνη και αυτό καίει βενζίνη που προτείνεις" και θα έχετε και δίκιο. Αλλά ο διευθυντής της εν λόγο εταιρίας έχει σκεφτεί πέρα από αυτό και είχε, πολύ σωστά, πει πως αν αύριο το κύριο καύσιμο είναι πχ βιοκαύσιμα καλαμποκιού θα μετατρέψουμε τον δεύτερο κινητήρα να καίει βιοκαύσιμα, αν είναι υδρογόνο θα καίει υδρογόνο κτλ. Λύσεις υπάρχουν αλλά δεν συμφέρει τις πολυεθνικές να προωθήσουν τις λύσεις γιατί θα χάσουν λεφτά. Το υδρογόνο ακούγεται πολύ καλό αν το παράγουμε μόνοι μας. Αλλά υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες που πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε... Εγώ θεωρώ πως αν αυτό είναι εφικτό με πολύ αυστηρούς κανόνες ασφάλειας τότε μόνο θετικά έχει να δώσει και τίποτε λιγότερο!

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

> Η βενζίνη, ο λιγνίτης και όλα τα συναφή είναι ρυπογόνα... Αν παράγουμε καθαρό ρεύμα τότε έχουμε ένα πολύ καθαρό όχημα με τρελή αυτονομία... Άρα καλύτερο για το περιβάλλον.



Ελα βρε παιδιά ..   σε ποιον μιλάτε ?   σε αυτόν που έχει ένα διαμερισματάκι  7Χ4 ... και αμα είναι Βορινό ή δυτικό  ? Που θα βρει Ήλιο ? 

Είμαι μαζί σας ... αλλά μην απλοποιείτε τα πράγματα τόσο.. 
Εδώ υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα αυτονομίας ενός σπιτιού ... όχι να έχει καβάτζα και το κομπρεσέρ.
Και άμα θες αέρα σε ώρα κοινής ησυχίας .. τι κάνεις ? 
Και όταν παίζει το κομπρεσέρ  ?  το ακούς μαζί με έξι γειτόνους ?  

Και άμα πας βενζινάδικο , για να πάρεις αέρα .... αμα σε πάρει χαμπάρι ο βενζινάς , ότι του 'εφαγες το μισή δεξαμενή αέρα,
θα σε κεράσει και σοκολατάκι ?   

Αυτά , και άλλα πολλά , που βασανίζουν τους άπαντες πρωτοπόρους .  :Smile:

----------


## spyropap

Γρήγορος ο Λύκος…….
Είχα υποψιαστεί πως θα κάνετε πλάκα. Αιτία ->Συνέπεια.

Δεν είσαστε σοβαροί, φαίνεται από το ότι δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε κανείς να σώσει την Τζούλι.
Όμορφη και εύκολη την έκανα, δεν θέλει κανείς να περάσει να της ρίξει έναν… ψήφο.
Εάν δεν μπείτε στο Γενική Συζήτηση/eros hotel   θα πάω εγώ να την πάρω (την έχουνε ξε πουπουλιάσει τόσες μέρες εκεί μέσα)
και δεν θα την δείτε.
Καλύτερα να την πάω μια βόλτα στην Ιταλία, όφελος θα έχω..
Εάν πάτε τις δικές σας κυρίες βόλτα στην Ιταλία  θα χάσετε εάν έχετε ή δεν θα χάσετε εάν δεν έχετε.

----------


## spyropap

Ω κι ένα τραγουδάκι εδώ μμμ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvOxeX4YHAc

----------


## JOHNY+

Oριστε και ελληνικη πατεντα για μαζικη παραγωγη υδρογονου απο τον ηλιο  με αποδοση 40 % πληρως επαναχρησιμοποιουμενη , Λεγεται Hydrosol project .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acmNTQWyS3w

----------


## Λυκιδευς

Συγκλονιστικές αποκαλύψεις για την ύπαρξη τεράστιων ποσοτήτων πετρελαίου και φυσικού αερίου στο υπέδαφος της Ελλάδας, κάνει ο Καθηγητής Γεωλογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Κρήτης, ο κ. Γ. Φώσκολος, ο οποίος είναι και σύμβουλος της Καναδικής Κυβέρνησης στην αναζήτηση και εκμετάλλευση γαιανθράκων.

Τα στοιχεία που δίνει στo newsbomb.gr ο κ. Φώσκολος (και στηρίζονται σε επίσημες επιστημονικές έρευνες) παρουσιάζουν μία Ελλάδα που μπορεί να γίνει μια από τις πλουσιότερες χώρες του κόσμου – αν την άφηναν όμως να εκμεταλλευθεί τον ορυκτό της πλούτο.

Χωρίς σχόλια και παρεμβάσεις δίνουμε το πρώτο μέρος της συνέντευξης του κ. Φώσκολου: «Yπάρχουν τρεις περιοχές κοντά στην Κρήτη, με τεράστια αποθέματα πετρελαίων και φυσικού αερίου. Η μια είναι νοτιοανατολικά της Κρήτης και αυτή είναι που ξέρουμε περισσότερο, με βάση τα νέα στοιχεία από τη Γεωλογική Υπηρεσία των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών και τη Γεωλογική Υπηρεσία της Γαλλίας. Έχουμε επίσης μια άλλη, που είναι νοτίως της Κρήτης, κάτω από τη Μεσσαρά. Και υπάρχει επίσης ένα σημείο που είναι κοντά, προς τη Λιβύη. Είναι τρεις διαφορετικές περιοχές, οι οποίες έχουν αποθέματα. Μπορώ να μιλήσω μόνο για το ένα απόθεμα με πιθανότητα 50% διότι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχουμε πολλά στοιχεία. Το υπολογίζω μεταξύ ένα και τρία τρισεκατομμύρια κυβικά φυσικού αερίου.

Και τονίζω φυσικό αέριο, διότι υπάρχει μια ευαισθησία από την κυβέρνηση όταν ακούει πετρέλαιο, που δημιουργεί εμπλοκές για το περιβάλλον. Με το φυσικό αέριο δεν έχουμε αυτές τις επιπτώσεις. Το φυσικό αέριο είναι καθαρό, δεν πρόκειται να μολύνει και θα δείξω επίσης πόσο φυσικό αέριο χάνεται κάθε χρόνο επί 60 εκατομμύρια κυβικά μέτρα από την Κρήτη, νοτίως του νησιού. Τα 3 τρισεκατομμύρια αντιστοιχούν σε ισοδύναμο πετρέλαιο γύρω στα 19 δισεκατομμύρια βαρέλια. Ισοδυναμούν δηλαδή με μια Αλάσκα.
Υπάρχει λοιπόν νοτιοανατολικά της Κρήτης μια... Αλάσκα, η οποία μπορεί να  φέρει αναλογία 20%, στην Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση και 80% να πάρουν οι επιχειρήσεις που θα κάνουν την εκμετάλλευση. Θα αφήσει δηλαδή ένα κέρδος σε ευρώ της τάξης των 170 δισ. ευρώ.

Εκτός βεβαίως και από τις δουλειές που θα δημιουργηθούν στην Κρήτη, θα δουλέψουν επίσης όλα τα Ναυπηγεία, Σκαραμαγκά, τα Νεόρεια της Σύρου, θα δώσουμε δουλειά επίσης στους χημικούς μηχανικούς, θα αναπτυχθεί όλη η χημική βιομηχανία. Γιατί το φυσικό αέριο είναι η πρώτη ύλη που κάνουμε λιπάσματα, φάρμακα και βεβαίως όλες οι εταιρείες δίνουν και ένα ποσοστό στα Ανώτατα Ιδρύματα, όπως π.χ. έδωσε τώρα η BP στη Λιβύη στο Πολυτεχνείο Τρίπολης, 50 εκατομμύρια. Καταλαβαίνετε ότι αυτά τα χρήματα που έρχονται είναι τεράστια. Και θα δημιουργηθεί μια ανακούφιση.

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: Με τα νέα στοιχεία λοιπόν έχουμε ακόμα πιο θετικά νέα σε σχέση με τα αποθέματα.

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ: «Ναι την προηγούμενη φορά που μίλησα στον κ. Χαρδαβέλλα, τόσο εγώ όσο και ο συνάδελφός μου, ο κ. Κωνοφάγος, μιλούσαμε για 300 δισεκατομμύρια. Τώρα μιλάμε για 3 τρισεκατομμύρια. Μιλάμε για χίλιες φορές παραπάνω μόνο το ένα κοίτασμα, όχι κάτω από τη Μεσσαρά, όχι το κοίτασμα της Λιβύης. Πιθανό να είναι 6 τρις. Και θα σας δώσω ένα μέτρο να καταλάβετε. Αυτή τη στιγμή η Αλγερία έχει 4 δισεκατομμύρια κυβικά μέτρα φυσικού αερίου. Εμείς πιθανόν να έχουμε 6. Δηλαδή είμαστε περισσότερο από την Αλγερία.
Και βεβαίως υπάρχουν και επιπτώσεις. Αυτό το φυσικό αέριο για εμάς είναι πλεόνασμα. Αυτό το φυσικό αέριο θα φύγει κατευθείαν προς την Ευρώπη. Άρα θα έχουμε τεράστια αποθέματα και επ΄ ωφελεία της Ευρώπης. Δηλαδή αλλάζει όλο το σκηνικό πλέον αυτή τη στιγμή. Όχι μόνο το οικονομικό, αλλά και το γεωπολιτικό. Εάν προσθέσουμε και τα αποθέματα της Κύπρου αλλάζει όλη η κατάσταση στη Μέση Ανατολή. Και βάζω μέσα την Αίγυπτο και το Ισραήλ αυτή τη στιγμή. Το Ισραήλ από ότι μαθαίνω και πιθανόν ο κ. Κωνοφάγος να έχει περισσότερα στοιχεία, πρότεινε στον Πρωθυπουργό το δικό μας, να κατασκευάσουν αγωγό αερίου που να παίρνει το φυσικό αέριο του Ισραήλ και να το διοχετεύει στην Ευρώπη».

http://www.newsbomb.gr/apokalupseis/...ritiko-pelagos

----------


## spyropap

Τι να σου πω, τι να σου πω
αφού σου τα 'παν άλλοι
σου άφησαν πόδια και ουρά
σου φάγαν το κεφάλι                 Στίχοι: Ανδρέας Θωμόπουλος

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDEccN7dHks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KZaEPTRmhQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


RESPECT στον Μιχάλη Καλογεράκη. Μιχάλη είσαι μπροστά..

Μα που τους βρίσκεται όλους τους γελοίους όταν υπάρχουν Επιστήμονες σαν τον Μιχάλη…

----------


## spyropap

Να που πήγαν τα κοινοτικά κονδύλια και τα χαμένα εκατομμύρια ευρώ των Ελλήνων.

Catalytic Monolith Reactor 
for Hydrogen Generation 
by Solar Water Splitting (HYDROSOL)         

The HYDROSOL project was completed in December 2005 and was succeeded by the HYDROSOL II Project.
Start date:                         December 2002 
Total budget:                    €2.66 million (EU funding: €1.33 million)
Consortium:                      Aerosol & Particle Technology Laboratory, CERTH/CPERI (Greece)

Laboratory of Inorganic Materials CERTH-CPERI (Greece)
Deutsche Zentrum fur Luft- und Raumfahrt e. V. (Germany) 
Stobbe Tech Ceramics A/S (Dennmark) 
Johnson Matthey Plc. (United Kingdom)
Contract reference:                       ENK6-CT-2002-00629
Contact (coordinator) :                 Dr Athanasios G. Konstandopoulos
Aerosol and Particle Technology Laboratory, CERTH/CPERI 
P.O. Box 361 
6th km Harilaou-Thermi Road 
Thermi GR-57001 
Greece 

Είδε κανείς κρατική εφαρμογή αυτής της τεχνολογίας ή εμπορικό προϊόν?
Εάν ναι ας μας το πει.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτοί κάνουν βόλτες στην Ευρώπη με porche και οι Ελληνες ζητιανεύουν..

----------


## spyropap

Εξελιγμένο φωτοβολταϊκό μιμείται τα φυτά 
*Δημιουργήθηκε εξελιγμένου τύπου φωτοβολταϊκό, που μιμείται τα φυτά και παράγει καύσιμο υδρογόνο.* 

Αμερικανοί και Ελβετοί επιστήμονες, από δύο κορυφαίες Πολυτεχνικές σχολές του κόσμου, δημιούργησαν ένα νέου τύπου φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα, που μιμείται τη φωτοσύνθεση των φυτών και καταφέρνει να μετατρέπει την ηλιακή ενέργεια σε καύσιμο υδρογόνο.
Το μηχάνημα χρησιμοποιεί τις ακτίνες του ήλιου και ένα οξείδιο του μετάλλου, τη δημητρία (ceria), για να διασπάσει το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα ή το νερό, παράγοντας καύσιμα που στη συνέχεια μπορούν να αποθηκευτούν ή να μεταφερθούν αλλού. Τα συμβατικά φωτοβολταϊκά παράγουν μόνο επιτόπιο ηλεκτρισμό και δεν μπορούν να αποδώσουν ρεύμα το βράδυ, όπως υπόσχεται η νέα τεχνική.
Οι ερευνητές, με επικεφαλής την καθηγήτρια Σοσίνα Χέιλ του Ινστιτούτου Τεχνολογίας της Καλιφόρνιας (Caltech), σε συνεργασία με μηχανικούς του Πολυτεχνείου (ΕΤΗ) της Ζυρίχης, που δημοσίευσαν τη σχετική μελέτη στο επιστημονικό περιοδικό «Science», σύμφωνα με το BBC, συγκεντρώνουν το ηλιακό φως σε ένα κύλινδρο επικαλυμμένο με τη δημητρία. Η νέα τεχνολογία αξιοποιεί την φυσική ιδιότητα της τελευταίας να «εκπνέει» οξυγόνο όταν θερμαίνεται και να το «εισπνέει» όταν ψύχεται.
Καθώς το διοξείδιο του άνθρακα και/ή το νερό διοχετεύεται στο όχημα (όπως συμβαίνει με την φωτοσύνθεση των φυτών), η δημητρία αμέσως αφαιρεί το οξυγόνο από αυτά καθώς ψύχεται και έτσι, διασπώντας τα, παράγει υδρογόνο και/ή μονοξείδιο του άνθρακα. Το παραγόμενο υδρογόνο μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει κυψέλες καυσίμου υδρογόνου στα αυτοκίνητα. Εναλλακτικά, ένας συνδυασμός παραγομένου υδρογόνου και μονοξειδίου του άνθρακα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τη δημιουργία «αερίου σύνθεσης» (syngas), που με τη σειρά του αποτελεί πρώτη ύλη για καύσιμα, όπως η συνθετική βενζίνη.
Η πρωτοτυπία της νέας τεχνικής, σύμφωνα με τους εφευρέτες της, έγκειται στην αξιοποίηση της δημητρίας, η οποία, αν και γενικά άγνωστη στο ευρύ κοινό, βρίσκεται σε σχετική αφθονία και θεωρείται το πιο κοινό μέταλλο από αυτά που ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των λεγόμενων «σπάνιων γαιών» .
Οι ερευνητές ανέφεραν ότι, εκτός από υδρογόνο, με το ίδιο μηχάνημα θα μπορούσε να παραχθεί επίσης μεθάνιο. Προς το παρόν πάντως, έχει δημιουργηθεί μόνο μια πρωτότυπη συσκευή, η οποία είναι ακόμα μη αποδοτική ενεργειακά, καθώς το παραγόμενο καύσιμο αξιοποιεί μόνο το 0,7% έως 0,8% της συλλεγόμενης ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας. Η περισσότερη ενέργεια χάνεται μέσω θερμικών απωλειών ή από την αντανάκλαση πίσω στον ουρανό των ηλιακών ακτίνων.
Οι επιστήμονες, όμως, αισιοδοξούν ότι μελλοντικά μπορούν να ανεβάσουν στο 19% την αποδοτικότητα του νέου μηχανήματος με μια σειρά από βελτιώσεις (θερμικές μονώσεις κ.α.), οπότε η συσκευή θα είναι εμπορικά βιώσιμη.
ΔημοσίευματηςΚαθημερινής - Ημερομηνία: 26.12.2010

----------


## spyropap

*Λονδίνο: το πρώτο λεωφορείο με υδρογόνο στην τουριστική γραμμή*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18366
Σε λειτουργία τίθεται το πρώτο λεωφορείο αποκλειστικής καύσης υδρογόνου που θα εξυπηρετεί την τουριστική γραμμή στο Λονδίνο, ενώ ως τα μέσα του 2011 θα έχουν προστεθεί ακόμα επτά.
Η πρωτοβουλία θεωρείται ως ο θεμέλιος λίθος για την εξάπλωση της τεχνολογίας υδρογόνου σε όλη τη χώρα.
Το λεωφορείο έχει σχεδιαστεί αποκλειστικά για το Λονδίνο, από την εξάτμιση θα βγαίνει ατμός νερού και θα έχει αυτονομία 18 ωρών χωρίς ανάγκη ανεφοδιασμού.
Τα λεωφορεία είναι εξοπλισμένα με μπαταρίες αποθήκευσης της ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας που παράγει ένα στοιχείο υδρογόνου, μια συσκευή που συνδυάζει το υδρογόνο και το οξυγόνο για την παραγωγή ενέργειας αφενός και νερού ως παράγωγο της καύσης αφετέρου.
Κάθε χρόνο υπολογίζεται πως περισσότεροι από 4300 άνθρωποι χάνουν τη ζωή τους στο Λονδίνο εξαιτίας της κακής ποιότητας του αέρα, με το κόστος να ανέρχεται σε 2 δις. λίρες ανά έτος.
Δημοσιεύτηκε 20/12/2010 από Τόλης Βαρνάς για Eco News.

----------


## spyropap

*Υδρογόνο σαν καύσιμο και φθηνότερο από βενζίνη γίνεται; Με την νανοτεχνολογία γίνεται!*

Ερευνητές υποστηρίζουν ότι ανακάλυψαν μια καινοτομία για να παράγουν νανοσωματίδια τα οποία μπορούν να παίξουν καταλυτικό ρόλο (κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά) για την παραγωγή φθηνού υδρογόνου.

Η QuantumSphere Inc. υποστηρίζει ότι έχει τελειοποιήσει την κατασκευή νανοσωματιδίων τα οποία χρησιμοποιώντας τα ως ειδική επικάλυψη σε ηλεκτρόδια από ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι μπορούν να παίξουν το ρόλο του καταλύτη στην γνωστή μας ηλεκτρόλυση, αυξάνοντας την απόδοση της διαδικασίας κατά 85% (!!!).
Η ηλεκτρόλυση είναι η διαδικασία όπου με την εισαγωγή ηλεκτροδίων μέσα σε νερό, τα οποία είναι συνδεδεμένα σε μια πηγή ρεύματος, το νερό διασπάται σε οξυγόνο (Ο) και υδρογόνο (Η2).
Το κάθε αέριο απελευθερώνεται χωριστά από το κάθε ηλεκτρόδιο.

Εκτός αυτού υποστηρίζουν επίσης, ότι με τη χρήση των συγκεκριμένων νανοσωματιδίων μπορεί να ελαχιστοποιηθεί η χρήση ευγενών (και ακριβών μετάλλων) όπως πλατίνας στις κυψέλες καυσίμου. Λόγω της μικροσκοπικής τους δομής η επιφάνεια που αντιδρά πολλαπλασιάζεται οπότε και η απόδοση της ηλεκτρόλυσης αυξάνεται. Ουσιαστικά τα νανοσωματίδια χρησιμοποιούνται σαν επικάλυψη στα ηλεκτρόδια στην διαδικασία.

Η εταιρεία υποστηρίζει ότι με τα δικά της ηλεκτρόδια , θα είναι εφικτή η παραγωγή υδρογόνου στο σπίτι του καθενός , χωρίς να χρειάζεται κάποιος να το προμηθεύεται, ή ακόμα και μέσα στην μηχανή κατά την κίνηση του αυτοκινήτου. Για την διαδικασία χρειάζεται μόνο αποσταγμένο νερό και τα συγκεκριμένα ηλεκτρόδια. 

Τώρα αν νομίζετε ότι είναι ακόμα μία από αυτές τις τεχνολογίες οι οποίες θα βγουν σε δέκα -είκοσι χρόνια από τώρα, μπορείτε να εκπλαγείτε (όπως και εγώ) αν σας πω ότι ετοιμάζονται να λανσάρουν μπαταρίες που θα χρησιμοποιούν την συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία στα ηλεκτρόδια ούτως ώστε να είναι μέχρι και 320% πιο ισχυρή από τις κοινές αλκαλικές. Οι στόχοι ομολογουμένως ακούγονται κάτι παραπάνω από ιδανικοί αλλά αυτό θα το δείξει ο χρόνος και δεν θα το πούμε εμείς.

Στη συνέχεια η εταιρεία σχεδιάζει αφού τελειοποιήσει την μέθοδο της για την ηλεκτρόλυση, να συνεργαστεί με άλλες εταιρείες ώστε να παράγουν συσκευές για παραγωγή υδρογόνου στο σπίτι ή εν κινήσει στο αυτοκίνητο.
Ένα από τα προβλήματα τα οποία συνάντησαν ήταν να ενσωματώσουν στην επιφάνεια των ηλεκτροδίων τα νανοσωματίδια.

Βασικά όλοι οι παραπάνω ισχυρισμοί, αν ευσταθούν , τότε μιλάμε πραγματικά για επανάσταση στον χώρο των καυσίμων και της ενέργειας. Μια τέτοια καινοτομία θα μπορούσε να μειώσει δραματικά τις εκπομπές ρύπων, την καταστροφή των ορυκτών πόρων της γης, και να βοηθήσει στην απεξάρτηση πολλών οικονομιών από το πετρέλαιο.
Από
http://medgreece.gr/2008/%cf%85%ce%b4%cf%81%ce%bf%ce%b3%cf%8c%ce%bd%ce%bf-%cf%83%ce%b1%ce%bd-%ce%ba%ce%b1%cf%8d%cf%83%ce%b9%ce%bc%ce%bf-%ce%ba%ce%b1%ce%b9-%cf%86%ce%b8%ce%b7%ce%bd%cf%8c%cf%84%ce%b5%cf%81%c  e%bf-%ce%b1%cf%80

----------


## thomasskoy

δειτε εδω. http://www.bytheway.gr/showthread.ph...227#post129227

----------


## Tomari

ναι καλά! αυτές οι φυσαλιδούλες δεν φτάνουν για να βοηθήσουν ούτε μοτέρ από τηλεκατευθυνόμενο!! με ενα ρελέ, 10cm καλώδιο, ένα τενεκεδάκι και 40cm σοληνάκι ο τύπος χρεώνει 285 ευρώ; άλλη μια απατεωνιά όπως τα μαγνητάκια και την άλλη την ηλιθιότητα που συνδέεις στην μπρίζα και ξαφνικά γλιτώνεις 30% ρεύμα!


φυσικά, τόσα πρόβατα που υπάρχουν μέχρι να τον πάρουν χαμπάρι θα έχει πουλήσει 1.000 κομμάτια και θα έχει κάνει την αρπαχτή του
για να βρει τον μπελά του δεν το συζητώ, ποιος θα τον πειράξει; η τρόικα; κράτος έτσι κ αλλιώς δεν έχουμε....

σύμφωνα με κάτι προχειρους υπολογισμούς:
1) πατάω πανω τα μαγνητάκια και γλιτώνω 30% κατανάλωση
2) πατάω πάνω την υδρογονοβλακεία και γλιτώνω άλλα 30%
το αμάξι μου δηλαδή θα καίει από 10λ στα 100 4,3λ στα 100 !!
3) βάζω και την βλακεία για ρεύμα στο σπίτι μου και γλυτώνω και 30 ευρώ το μήνα το λιγότερο ορίστε, πια κρίση και ιστορίες, δεν θέλει κόπο θέλει τρόπο!

μετά περνάω και για μια θεραπεία αύρας από την διεθνούς φήμης αυροθεραπεύτρια Τατσι Μιτσιευρωπουλου και τυχαίνω το τζόκερ την επόμενη μέρα

----------


## kentar

Συγγνώμη για το off-topic αλλα μήπως αντι για την εποχη του υδρογόνου μπαίνουμε στην εποχή του Υδροχόου ;

----------


## thelegr

Παιδες πριν ξεκινησω θελω να πω πως η κουβεντα εχει εξελιχθει σε μια κεκαλυμενη ΠΛΗΡΩΣ πολιτικη κουβεντα. Εξου και αυτα που θα πω.

Βλεπω 2 ειδων ατομα εδω (χωρις να θελω να δημιουργισω κοντρες η να θειξω καποιον... η ιδεολογια του ειναι δικο του θεμα).
Βλεπω ατομα που απο φοβο κυριως (οχι για τις αλλαγες οι περισσοτεροι, αλλα μην χασουν την βολεψη τους αυτοι που μας κυβερνουν), τον οποιο, αλλοι τον δειχνουν και αλλοι τον κρυβουν και απλως δεν ειναι συμφωνοι με αλλαγες. Επισης βλεπω ατομα που θελουν θελουν να γινουν αλλαγες γιατι δεν αντεχουν αυτη την πιεση απο τα καμαρια που παμε και ψηφιζουμε. Τι νομιζετε, ακομα κι εγω, ενας νεος 16 χρονον που δεν εχει σχηματισει πληρες πολιτικη αποψη, μπορει να καταλαβει οτι ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ συνδεονται. Οπως πολοι προειπαν ο λογος που δεν θελουν στην ελλαδα μια τετοια αλλαγη ειναι γιατι δεν θελουν την ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ μας ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ. Συνεπως, ουτε και σε αυτον. Για ποιον λογο εχουν την βενζινα τοσο ακριβα σημερα; Για να πληρωνουμε ακομα περισσοτερο ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ και οχι επιδη ανεβηκε η τιμη του βαρελιου. Συν της αλλης ποιος ο λογος να μην μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε μονοι μας τα καυσιμα και την ενεργεια που χρειαζομαστε; Για να αφηνουμε τα Μονοπωλεια να μας κατακλευουν με την συμφωνη γνωμη του κρατους; ΟΧΙ κυριοι. Ατοι που υποστιριζουν οτι ειναι επικινδυνο το λενε γιατι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειτε εχουν καποιον που τους βολεβει μεσα απο αυτην την κατασταση, ειτε εχουν κλειστει στα καβουκια τους και φοβουνται οποιαδιποτε αλλαγη. Βεβαια δεν λειπουν και αυτοι που πραγματικα μπορει να φοβουνται, να ειμαστε δικαιοι με ολους. Αυτο που εχω να πω εν ολιγοις ειναι οτι για οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη σε οποιονδηποτε τομεα η οποια μας δινει ελευθερεια δεν προκειτε να περασει απο τους κυβερνοντες και τους καρεκλοκενταβρους τους.

Πολλοι μπορει να με κατηγορισουν οτι αντιτασομαι ευθεως σε καποιους συμφωρουμιτες. Σιγουρα υπαρχουν καποιοι που δεν συμφωνω με την αποψη τους αλλα αυτα ειναι μονο οι σκεψεις μου και οχι η απαντηση σε καποιον συμφορουμιτη.

Επισης καποιοι θα πουν πως πως εφτασα την κουβεντα στο αλλο ακρο της. Καποιος ομως επρεπε να το κανει.

Αυτα απο μενα
Ανδρεας

----------


## thomasskoy

> ναι καλά! αυτές οι φυσαλιδούλες δεν φτάνουν για να βοηθήσουν ούτε μοτέρ από τηλεκατευθυνόμενο!! με ενα ρελέ, 10cm καλώδιο, ένα τενεκεδάκι και 40cm σοληνάκι ο τύπος χρεώνει 285 ευρώ; άλλη μια απατεωνιά όπως τα μαγνητάκια και την άλλη την ηλιθιότητα που συνδέεις στην μπρίζα και ξαφνικά γλιτώνεις 30% ρεύμα!
> 
> 
> φυσικά, τόσα πρόβατα που υπάρχουν μέχρι να τον πάρουν χαμπάρι θα έχει πουλήσει 1.000 κομμάτια και θα έχει κάνει την αρπαχτή του
> για να βρει τον μπελά του δεν το συζητώ, ποιος θα τον πειράξει; η τρόικα; κράτος έτσι κ αλλιώς δεν έχουμε....
> 
> σύμφωνα με κάτι προχειρους υπολογισμούς:
> 1) πατάω πανω τα μαγνητάκια και γλιτώνω 30% κατανάλωση
> 2) πατάω πάνω την υδρογονοβλακεία και γλιτώνω άλλα 30%
> ...



Φιλε μου δεν εχω κερδος ουτε κανω διαφημηση.εγω το εβαλα και ειδα μοιωση 30% περιπου στην καταναλωση της βενζινης.

----------


## -nikos-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlrxu...eature=related
για να παρει αυτη η συζητηση σοβαρη μορφη
US Patent *5,794,601

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά, σε ότι βιντεάκια βλέπω, δεν έχω δει να το βάζουν σε injection. Γίνεται και εκεί χωρίς πρόβλημα? Και αν ναι, τότε που συνδέεται το σωληνάκι? Ανάμεσα στο φίλτρο και την εισαγωγή?

----------


## PCMan

Βρήκα αυτό το κιτ. Είναι σαν αυτά που συζητάτε? Ποιά είναι τα + και ποια τα - αυτού του κιτ?
Αν το βάλω σε ένα nissan micra 93' καρπυρατερ, θα γίνει δουλειά ή τζάμπα τα λεφτά?

----------


## taxideytis

αν θα σου πω εγώ οτι κάνει θα το βάλεις; πέρα απο τα βίντεο υπάρχει και η εφαρμογή...θα έλεγα ρωτάς αυτούς που το βάλανε....αλλά..την πραγματική διαφορά...αν υπάρχει ...θα την δείς μοναχός σου...

----------


## thomasskoy

> Παιδιά, σε ότι βιντεάκια βλέπω, δεν έχω δει να το βάζουν σε injection. Γίνεται και εκεί χωρίς πρόβλημα? Και αν ναι, τότε που συνδέεται το σωληνάκι? Ανάμεσα στο φίλτρο και την εισαγωγή?



Σε ολλα τα αυτοκινητα κανει.

----------


## thomasskoy

> αν θα σου πω εγώ οτι κάνει θα το βάλεις; πέρα απο τα βίντεο υπάρχει και η εφαρμογή...θα έλεγα ρωτάς αυτούς που το βάλανε....αλλά..την πραγματική διαφορά...αν υπάρχει ...θα την δείς μοναχός σου...



Συμφωνω απολυτα στο καθε αυτοκινητο εχει και διαφορετικη αποδωση.ακομα και γεμισμα με γεμισμα εχει διαφορα.εγω μεσα στην πολη εχω 15 με 20% ενω εξω εχω πιασει και 30%

----------


## -nikos-

> Βρήκα αυτό το κιτ. Είναι σαν αυτά που συζητάτε? Ποιά είναι τα + και ποια τα - αυτού του κιτ?
> Αν το βάλω σε ένα nissan micra 93' καρπυρατερ, θα γίνει δουλειά ή τζάμπα τα λεφτά?



τζαμπα τα λεφτα.
αυτη η ποσοτητα υδρωγονου δεν φτανει ουτε για να αναψεις τσιγαρο :hahahha: 
ο πιο φθινος τροπος να ανεβασεις τα οκτανια της βενζηνης ειναι η κλασικη σε 
πολλους προσθικη ναυθαλινης [ναι αυτη για το σκορο]στο ρεζερβουαρ 
παλιο και δωκιμασμενο [με την ναυθα αυξανεται η θερμοσιακη αποδοση του μειγματος
οδηγοντας ετσι στην καλητερη καυση]δυο μπαλιτσες ειναι αρκετες.[τριμενες]
και μετα το πιο εξιδικευμενο ,μετακινηση του ματιου της ηλεκτρονικης στα
αμαξια με εγκεφαλο και προσθηκη ''αβανς''στα παλια με πλατινες με αποτελεσμα
ταυτοχρονη αυξηση της υποδυναμης και μιωση της καταναλωσης 15%-20% αναλογα το 
ποδι που παταει το γκαζι.
Ρωτηστε και τον μηχανικο σας.
αλλιως απλα αλαξτε αυτοκινητο με 30%μικροτερο κινητηρα για να εχετε 30%οικονομια
ολες οι αλλες συσκευες εξικονομησης καυσιμου ειναι ''αεναες''να το πω ευγενικα. :Rolleyes:

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Προσοχή !! αυτό με τη ναφθαλίνη μην το κάνει κανένας.... το έκανα εγώ.. και κατάφερα να βουλώσω τα μπέκ απο το Injection ευτιχώς έχω γνωστό και με 30€ τα ξεβούλωσα και τα επιμετάλλωσα και είναι σαν καινούρια τώρα , οφείλω να το πώ για να αποτρέψω τα μικρά παιδιά σαν εμένα απο το να τρέχουν ...

----------


## thomasskoy

ασε που αν βαλεις μεγαλη ποσοτητα ναυθαλινης θα καψεις το μοτερ

----------


## spyropap

*Υδρογόνο σαν καύσιμο και φθηνότερο από βενζίνη γίνεται; Με την νανοτεχνολογία γίνεται!*

Η ενέργεια που παίρνουμε από τον ήλιο μέσω των φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων προορίζεται συνήθως για ημερήσια χρήση (από την παραγωγή στην κατανάλωση),
και αυτό γιατί η αποθήκευσή της κοστίζει πολύ και δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα αποδοτική.
Η δυνατότητα μιας απλής λύσης και οικονομικής συνάμα για την αποθήκευση της πλεονάζουσας ενέργειας θα ήταν ένα σημαντικό βήμα μιας και με αυτόν τον τρόπο θα μπορούσαμε να εξοικονομούμε ενέργεια για το βράδυ και έτσι τα φωτοβολταϊκά να γίνουν αποδοτικότερα. Αυτό ακριβώς έκαναν στο MIT.

Προσομοιώνοντας την διαδικασία της φωτοσύνθεσης, κατάφεραν να κατασκευάσουν ένα απλό αλλά λειτουργικό και αποδοτικό σύστημα το οποίο αποθηκεύει την πλεονάζουσα ενέργεια από τα φωτοβολταϊκά ώστε να μπορεί να αποδοθεί όποτε χρειάζεται (πχ. την νύχτα).

Οι ερευνητές Nocera και Matthew Kanan χρησιμοποίησαν υλικά τα οποία δεν είναι τοξικά σε μια διαδικασία η οποία χρησιμοποιεί την ενέργεια από τον ήλιο 
για να διασπάσει το νερό σε υδρογόνο και οξυγόνο. 
Τα δύο αέρια μπορούν όποτε χρειαστεί να αντιδράσουν μεταξύ τους σε μια κυψέλη καυσίμου ώστε να αποδώσουν την ενέργεια που ζητείται. 

Η καινοτομία στην ανακάλυψη είναι ένας νέος καταλύτης ο οποίος βοηθά στο να αποσπάσει το οξυγόνο από το νερό, ενώ ένας άλλος για να παράγει υδρογόνο. 
Ο καταλύτης αυτός αποτελείται από κοβάλτιο, και φωσφορικό άλας.
Ένα ηλεκτρόδιο το οποίο βρίσκεται μέσα στο νερό δέχεται το ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα από μια πηγή ενέργειας όπως τα φωτοβολταϊκά, ο καταλύτης σχηματίζει ένα λεπτό στρώμα πάνω του και παράγει οξυγόνο, υδρογόνο. 
Το σύστημα φαινομενικά είναι ίδιο με την κλασσική ηλεκτρόλυση.
Η κύρια όμως διαφορά του είναι ότι τα συστήματα τα οποία διασπούν το νερό (για μεγάλη παραγωγή) δεν είναι οικολογικά και είναι ακριβά.

Οι ερευνητές είναι ενθουσιασμένοι με την ανακάλυψη, και υποστηρίζουν ότι η συγκεκριμένη τεχνική αποτελεί ένα τεράστιο άλμα στην αποδοτικότερη εκμετάλλευση της ηλιακής ενέργειας, κάτι το οποίο θα δώσει ώθηση στην ευρύτερη διάδοσή της, όσον αφορά την κατʼ οίκον χρήση.

Η συγκεκριμένη έρευνα ονομάστηκε Solar Revolution Project, και χρηματοδοτήθηκε ήδη με 10.000.000$ από δύο ιδρύματα, με σκοπό την εμπορική αξιοποίησή του σε ευρεία κλίμακα μέσα στα επόμενα 10 χρόνια.
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...c_Electrolysis
*+*
Ερευνητές υποστηρίζουν ότι ανακάλυψαν μια καινοτομία για να παράγουν νανοσωματίδια τα οποία μπορούν να παίξουν καταλυτικό ρόλο (κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά) 
για την παραγωγή φθηνού υδρογόνου.

Η QuantumSphere Inc. υποστηρίζει ότι έχει τελειοποιήσει την κατασκευή νανοσωματιδίων τα οποία χρησιμοποιώντας τα ως ειδική επικάλυψη σε ηλεκτρόδια από 
ανοξείδωτο ατσάλι μπορούν να παίξουν το ρόλο του καταλύτη στην γνωστή μας ηλεκτρόλυση, αυξάνοντας την απόδοση της διαδικασίας κατά 85% (!!!).
Εκτός αυτού υποστηρίζουν επίσης, ότι με τη χρήση των συγκεκριμένων νανοσωματιδίων μπορεί να ελαχιστοποιηθεί η χρήση ευγενών (και ακριβών μετάλλων)
όπως πλατίνας στις κυψέλες καυσίμου.
Λόγω της μικροσκοπικής τους δομής η επιφάνεια που αντιδρά πολλαπλασιάζεται οπότε και η απόδοση της ηλεκτρόλυσης αυξάνεται.
Ουσιαστικά τα νανοσωματίδια χρησιμοποιούνται σαν επικάλυψη στα ηλεκτρόδια στην διαδικασία.

Η εταιρεία υποστηρίζει ότι με τα δικά της ηλεκτρόδια , θα είναι εφικτή η παραγωγή υδρογόνου στο σπίτι του καθενός , χωρίς να χρειάζεται κάποιος να το προμηθεύεται, 
ή ακόμα και μέσα στην μηχανή κατά την κίνηση του αυτοκινήτου. Για την διαδικασία χρειάζεται μόνο αποσταγμένο νερό και τα συγκεκριμένα ηλεκτρόδια. 

Τώρα αν νομίζετε ότι είναι ακόμα μία από αυτές τις τεχνολογίες οι οποίες θα βγουν σε δέκα -είκοσι χρόνια από τώρα, μπορείτε να εκπλαγείτε (όπως και εγώ) αν σας πω ότι ετοιμάζονται να λανσάρουν μπαταρίες που θα χρησιμοποιούν την συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία στα ηλεκτρόδια ούτως ώστε να είναι μέχρι και 320% πιο ισχυρή από τις κοινές αλκαλικές.
Οι στόχοι ομολογουμένως ακούγονται κάτι παραπάνω από ιδανικοί αλλά αυτό θα το δείξει ο χρόνος και δεν θα το πούμε εμείς.

Στη συνέχεια η εταιρεία σχεδιάζει αφού τελειοποιήσει την μέθοδο της για την ηλεκτρόλυση, να συνεργαστεί με άλλες εταιρείες ώστε να παράγουν συσκευές για παραγωγή υδρογόνου στο σπίτι ή εν κινήσει στο αυτοκίνητο.
Ένα από τα προβλήματα τα οποία συνάντησαν ήταν να ενσωματώσουν στην επιφάνεια των ηλεκτροδίων τα νανοσωματίδια.

Βασικά όλοι οι παραπάνω ισχυρισμοί, αν ευσταθούν , τότε μιλάμε πραγματικά για επανάσταση στον χώρο των καυσίμων και της ενέργειας. 
Μια τέτοια καινοτομία θα μπορούσε να μειώσει δραματικά τις εκπομπές ρύπων, την καταστροφή των ορυκτών πόρων της γης, και να βοηθήσει στην απεξάρτηση 
πολλών οικονομιών από το πετρέλαιο.
Από
http://medgreece.gr/2008/%cf%85%ce%b4%cf%81%ce%bf%ce%b3%cf%8c%ce%bd%ce%bf-%cf%83%ce%b1%ce%bd-%ce%ba%ce%b1%cf%8d%cf%83%ce%b9%ce%bc%ce%bf-%ce%ba%ce%b1%ce%b9-%cf%86%ce%b8%ce%b7%ce%bd%cf%8c%cf%84%ce%b5%cf%81%c  e%bf-%ce%b1%cf%80

----------


## spyropap

27 Ιουνίου 2011 
Επίσκεψη του πρωθυπουργού των Νήσων Κουκ στο ΚΑΠΕ
Επίσκεψη γνωριμίας στο Κέντρο Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών και Εξοικονόμησης Ενέργειας πραγματοποίησε τη Δευτέρα 27 Ιουνίου ο Πρωθυπουργός των Νήσων Cook Hon . Henry Puna , συνοδευόμενος από τη σύμβουλο του σε θέματα Πολιτικής Repeta Puna και τον δρα Ν. Λυμπερόπουλο του Διεθνούς Κέντρου Ενεργειακών Τεχνολογιών του Οργανισμού Βιομηχανικής Ανάπτυξης των Ηνωμένων Εθνών.
Η επίσκεψη συνδέεται με την απόφαση της κυβέρνησης των Νήσων Cook να προχωρήσει σε ευρεία χρήση Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας (15% διείσδυση ΑΠΕ μέχρι το 2015 και 100% έως το 2020), σε συνδυασμό με τεχνολογίες αποθήκευσης ενέργειας και ειδικότερα Υδρογόνου.

Κατά τη διάρκεια της επίσκεψης ο κ. Puna ενημερώθηκε από τον Πρόεδρο του ΚΑΠΕ, Καθηγ. Μ. Σανταμούρη για τις δραστηριότητες του Κέντρου και ειδικότερα για τα Προγράμματα του ΥΠΕΚΑ «Πράσινα Νησιά» που διαχειρίζεται το ΚΑΠΕ, το Πράσινο Νησί – Αϊ Στράτης, το Νησί Μηδενικού Άνθρακα και το Νησί Μηδενικής Ενέργειας.
Ο Πρωθυπουργός των Νήσων Cook εξέφρασε το ενδιαφέρον του για την έναρξη στενής συνεργασίας μεταξύ του ΚΑΠΕ και της Κυβέρνησης του, με στόχο τη μεταφορά τεχνογνωσίας από την Ελλάδα στις Νήσους Cook , σε θέματα ανάπτυξης και σχεδιασμού ολοκληρωμένων παρεμβάσεων σε νησιωτικές κοινότητες.
Παράλληλα, ζήτησε συνεχή ενημέρωση για την πορεία του έργου στον Αϊ Στράτη, καθώς τα χαρακτηριστικά του συγκεκριμένου νησιού είναι παρόμοια με αυτά πολλών εκ των νησιών Cook .
Στη συνέχεια, ο κ. Puna ξεναγήθηκε στο Εργαστήριο Ενσωμάτωσης Τεχνολογιών ΑΠΕ & Υδρογόνου του ΚΑΠΕ, στο οποίο έγινε επίδειξη μονάδων ηλεκτρόλυσης και κυψελών καυσίμου.
Από econews
http://www.oikoenergeia.gr/images/pdf/ydrogono/udrogono_kai_aioliki.pdf

----------


## k_palios

Ρε παιδια ελεος με το υδρογονο σας εχουν πιπιλησει το μυαλο με την πρασινη αναπτυξη και π@π@ριες.... Νομιζετε οτι ολοι θελουν ξαφνικα το καλο του πλανητη? Οχι βεβαια, το καλο τη τσεπης του θελουνε, τι εννοω με αυτο? Εχετε ακουστα το πρωτοκολλο του Κιοτο??? Πληροφοριακα να σας πω οτι η ΔΕΗ (η δικια μας ναι) πληρωνει 200.000.000 ευρω περιπου ετησιως προστιμο επειδη εκπεμπει πολυ διοξειδιο, γι' αυτο και οι εξυπνοι οι γερμανοι γαλλοι κτλ οταν εμεις καιμε καρβουνο αυτοι καινε ουρανιο στους πυρηνικους. Στο θεμα με το υδρογονο τωρα, τα κελια ηλεκτρολυσης ειναι η πιθο ασυμφορη λυση, οπου ακουτε για αποδοση 80% ειναι μη πω τι... μετα βιας η αποδοση των κελιων ειναι 35% ειμαι χημικος μηχανικος και ξερω κατι παραπανω. Επισης ενα αλλο προβλημα με το υδρογονο ειναι η αποθηκευση τοθ\υ, ειναι το μικροτερο μοριο του συμναντος και ξεγλιστραει απο τα δοχεια, μονο κατι ειδικα ατσαλινα ακριβα δοχεια το παγιδευουν πληρως. Για να το παραξεις σπιτι σου θα πρεπει να πληρωνεις 10 μηνιατικα ρευμα λογω της καταναλωσης ενεργειας, εαν οντως ηταν εφικτη η μετατροπη 85% που ειπε καποιος εξυπνος θα ειχε λυθει μεγαλο μερος του προβληματος της υδρογονοκινησης. Ολα αυτα ειναι λογια καπιοων ψευτοπονηρων που εκμεταλευονται την κριση και την ελπιδα του κοσμου για κατι φτηνοτερο, οπως π.χ. αυτο με τα μαγνητακια στη βενζινη και ο κελι υδρογνου στο αμαξι, το εβαλε ενας φιλος μου, και οντως καιει λιγοτερο, αλλα οχι λογω του υδρογονου, αλλα επειδη δε παταει το γκαζι τερμα οπως συνηθιζε! Εαν οντως θελετε να αποδειξετε οτι καιει λιγοτερο βαλτε 40 ευρω (αντι55-60) και ελατε αθηνα-σαλονικη, και στα τεμπη θα ψαχνετε για πρατηριο.... ελπιζω να μη σα ζαλισα, απλα ολα αυτα περι πρασινης αναπτυξης ειναι μη πω.... καλο ειναι να σεβομαστε το περιβαλλον, αλλα να μην υποτιαμε και τη νοημοσυνη του κοσμου.

----------


## spyropap

Κυριάκο γράφεις ότι είσαι χημικός/μηχανικός αλλά οι γνώσεις σου είναι του προηγούμενου αιώνα. 
Με αυτές τις αντιλήψεις και την άγνοια θα πρέπει να είσαι άνεργος.
Δεν μπορώ να σε συγκρίνω με τον επιστήμονα Daniel Nocera που έχει διεθνής διακρίσεις.

Και βέβαια πρέπει να έχεις μάτια ανοικτά και να αποφεύγεις τους πονηρούς εμπόρους.
Δεν πρέπει να βάζεις ότι βρεις μπροστά σου στην κατσαρόλα.
Σε αυτό το θέμα *δεν διαφημίζονται* πουθενά προϊόντα σαν αυτά που γράφεις, αλλά παρουσιάζονται ειδήσεις και τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις του κόσμου για το θέμα Υδρογόνο.

*Τεχνητό φύλλο παράγει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια*

Περιβάλλον Ενέργεια Οικολογία:
Ένα μικρό φωτοκύτταρο που μιμείται τη διαδικασία της φωτοσύνθεσης των φύλλων και δύναται να παράξει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια χαμηλής ισχύος για οικιακή χρήση παρουσίασε ο ερευνητής του Ινστιτούτου Τεχνολογίας της Μασσαχουσέτης (ΜΙΤ) Ντάνιελ Νοσέρα.

Το “τεχνητό φύλλο” έχει το μέγεθος τραπουλόχαρτου, είναι κατασκευασμένο από ευρέως διαδομένα υλικά χαμηλού κόστους όπως η σιλικόνη και μπορεί να διασπά το νερό στα δύο του συστατικά, το υδρογόνο και το οξυγόνο.

Στη συνέχεια απαιτείται η αποθήκευση των αερίων σε μια κυψέλη καυσίμου (fuel cell), όπου διά της καύσης τους θα παράγεται ηλεκτρική ενέργεια.

Ο Νοσέρα που έχει εργαστεί για αρκετά χρόνια στην ανάπτυξη αυτής της τεχνολογίας πιστεύει πως η εφαρμογή της θα μπορούσε να λύσει ως ένα βαθμό το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα στις αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες.

“Στόχος μας είναι να μετατρέψουμε κάθε σπίτι σε σταθμό παραγωγής ενέργειας”, λέει και προσθέτει πως “μπορούμε πλέον να οραματιστούμε χωριά την Ινδία και την Αφρική να προμηθεύονται φθηνά συστήματα παραγωγής ενέργειας βασισμένα σε αυτή την τεχνολογία”.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Επισης ενα αλλο προβλημα με το υδρογονο ειναι η αποθηκευση τοθ\υ, ειναι το μικροτερο μοριο του συμναντος και ξεγλιστραει απο τα δοχεια, μονο κατι ειδικα ατσαλινα ακριβα δοχεια το παγιδευουν πληρως.



Κάπου έχεις χάσει επεισόδια. Κάποτε η αποθήκευση υδρογόνου απαιτούσε ειδικές ατσάλινες δεξαμενές λόγο της "διαπίδυσης". Ομως τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν βρεθεί υλικά (κυρίως πολυκαρβονικά) τα οποία έχουν εξαιρετικές ιδιότητες για την αποφυγή της διαπίδυσης. Μία από τις εταιρίες που έχει αναπτύξει τις εν λόγω δεξαμενές είναι η Parker. Οπως θα ξέρεις ως χημικός μηχανικός, τα πολυμερή έχουν ένα ευρύ φάσμα εφαρμογών με καταπληκτικές ιδιότητες. 
Ισως να είναι ακριβή τεχνολογία ακόμη, αλλά στο μέλλον προφανώς θα είναι προσιτή.

Φιλικά Πέτρος

Υ.Γ. Ζητώ συγνώμη αν οι όροι "πολυκαρβονικά" και "πολυμερή" δεν είναι οι ακριβείς επιστημονικοί όροι.

----------


## -nikos-

> “μπορούμε πλέον να οραματιστούμε χωριά την Ινδία και την Αφρική να προμηθεύονται φθηνά συστήματα παραγωγής ενέργειας βασισμένα σε αυτή την τεχνολογία”.



-
-
για αυτο το τελευταιο μην κρατας την ανασα σου μεχρι να γινει.
τι θα απογηνει ο ''πολιτισμενος'' κοσμος χωρις σκλαβους.

----------


## spyropap

Αυτές είναι σκέψεις όχι δικές μου αλλά του Ν.Νοσέρα. 
Οι δικές μου σκέψεις για την Ελλάδα του σήμερα και του αύριο είναι καταθλιπτικές.
Και επειδή είσαι αντίθετος με τις σκέψεις μου δεν θα τις μοιραστώ μαζί σου.
Για την ακρίβεια σήμερα είναι η τελευταία ημέρα που είμαι στο δίκτυο εφέτος.
Πετάει, φεύγει το πουλάκι..

----------


## -nikos-

καλα να περασεις.
η Ζωη ειναι ωραια αλλα τα εχει με αλλον.
προσπαθησε να τα ''φτιαξεις'' μαζι της.

----------


## navar

> Για την ακρίβεια σήμερα είναι η τελευταία ημέρα που είμαι στο δίκτυο εφέτος.
> Πετάει, φεύγει το πουλάκι..



πουλάκι καλά να περάσεις !
ελπίζω να επιστρέψεις σύντομα !

----------


## mihalas2

καλες διακοπες πουλακι

ετοιμασου για το χειμωνα

θα ειμαι και εγω ετοιμος

----------


## spyropap

Νέα τεχνολογία που επιτρέπει την αποθήκευση υδρογόνου με φθηνό και αποτελεσματικό τρόπο, μπορεί να επιτρέψει την ευρεία χρήση του αερίου αυτού ως εναλλακτική λύση στη βενζίνη.

Η τεχνολογία αυτή βασίζεται σε νέα μέθοδο παραγωγής νανο-ινών από υβρίδια, υλικά που έχουν εμβαπτιστεί στο υδρογόνο, προτού εγκλωβιστούν μέσα σε μικροσκοπικά πλαστικά σφαιρίδια, που τα κάνουν να συμπεριφέρονται σαν υγρά. Τη διαδικασία αυτή τελειοποιεί τώρα η βρετανική εταιρία Cella Energy.

«Αυτό που κάνουμε είναι να δεσμεύουμε τα υλικά αυτά σε μικρές πλαστικές σφαίρες, που δημιουργούν λεπτή σκόνη και βελτιώνουν σημαντικά τις ιδιότητές τους. Μπορείς έτσι να το αντλήσεις σαν τα υγρά καύσιμα στο όχημά σου, ενώ οι πυρίμαχες ιδιότητές του είναι εντυπωσιακές», λέει ο επικεφαλής επιστημονικών ερευνών της εταιρίας Στίβεν Μπένινκτον.

Το υδρογόνο παράγει μόνο νερό ως υποπροϊόν της καύσης του, ενώ θεωρείται ως ιδανική εναλλακτική λύση για τον περιορισμό των εκπομπών διοξειδίου του άνθρακα, που τόσο ευθύνονται για το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου. Μέχρι σήμερα, όμως, το κυριότερο πρόβλημα στην αξιοποίηση του υδρογόνου ως καυσίμου είχε να κάνει με τη δυσκολία αποθήκευσής του.

«Με τη μέθοδό μας, τα πλαστικά σφαιρίδια που θα μείνουν από την καύση του υδρογόνου θα αποθηκεύονται στο όχημα, για να απορριφθούν σε σημεία ανακύκλωσης πλαστικού», λέει ο κ. Μπένινκτον. Η εταιρία κατάφερε να δημιουργήσει νανο-ίνες 30 φορές λεπτότερες από μία ανθρώπινη τρίχα, μέσω νέας μεθόδου, με όνομα ηλεκτρική περιστροφή. Η εταιρία ισχυρίζεται ότι το υδρογόνο μπορεί να αποτελέσει βιώσιμη εναλλακτική λύση στα ορυκτά καύσιμα, εφόσον το καύσιμο παραχθεί με τη βοήθεια ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας, όπως την αιολική ή την ηλιακή.

Από kathimerini.gr με στοιχεία από Reuters

----------


## spyropap

Καταλύτης με Κοβάλτιο. Φαίνεται σπουδαίο. Θέλω να το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## spyropap

Βλέπετε πως είναι το σύστημα παραγωγής ενέργειας με Υδρογόνο, για οικιακή χρήση  1KW στην Ιαπωνία.
Δείτε στο 2:00min το ενεργειακό σύστημα έξω από το σπίτι που ισχυρίζονται πως εξοικονομεί 43$ το μήνα.

----------

